

Pirate Party Launches Movie Download Sites As “Declaration of War” - SureshG
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-party-launches-movie-download-sites-as-declaration-of-war-110729/

======
nextparadigms
This would soon get very big if all Pirate Parties in all countries would do
the same thing. I think it's time for a final standing and confront RIAA/MPAA
head on, before they get away with too much censorship legislation, made in
secret meetings and deals, behind people's backs.

